
Microsoft might crush Slack like Facebook crushed Snapchat - mathattack
https://www.vox.com/2019/7/9/20686206/microsoft-teams-slack-facebook-snapchat-copy
======
3327
Changing mass consumer behavior by copying a feature into an existing
penetrated base is far different than sticky business customers jumping ship.
Business’s behave differently from consumers.

Perhaps Microsoft may crush Slack, but the basis of the argument is incorrect.

------
gerikson
Teams might be a shameless copy of Slack but it also has some genuinely useful
features that appeal to businesses, as well as the usual raft of useless
cruft.

